

My Latest Pet Peeve as a Java Developer - namuol
http://i.imgur.com/1BP3lES.png

======
stuff4ben
GAH! As much as I hate seeing Reddit-isms on HN, I actually got bitten by this
last week.

------
throwawayAskHN
Go to reddit.com/r/programming and it's almost a 1:1 mirror of HN frontpage at
any time.

HN is reddit, we need a new hideout.

~~~
namuol
Oh, please. Enough of the Reddit hate; I chose this format because it
expresses my frustration succinctly and humorously.

